# Slovenian: s področja



## *cat*

Hello!

It's me again ...

What would be the most propriete translation for "s področja"?
Context:
"Zbrala sem več različnih matematičnih nalog s področja aritmetike, algebre, geometrije in merjenja."

"I collected several different mathematical tasks s področja arithmetic, algebra, geometry and measuring."

Hope you can help.

Thank you.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

What about
I collected several different mathematical tasks from fields/areas of arithmetic,algebra,geometry and measuring.


----------



## *cat*

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> What about
> I collected several different mathematical tasks from fields/areas of arithmetic,algebra,geometry and measuring.



I thought about "fileds" but it doesn't seem ok to me ... something's bothering me.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

What about subject?


----------



## *cat*

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> What about subject?



And the whole sentence would be ... ?
" ... mathematical tasks from subjects of arithmetic ... " Is that what you had in mind?


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

Yes, that's what I had in mind. But I think fields or area would be my first choice.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Algebra, arithmetic, geometry and the like are commonly known as *branches* of mathematics. However, "branches" doesn't really work in this context, so "fields" is proably your best bet.

I would also translate "naloge" as "problems" rather than "tasks" (in the context of mathematics). Students typically solve "math(s) problems," not "math(s) tasks."


----------



## *cat*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Algebra, arithmetic, geometry and the like are commonly known as *branches* of mathematics. However, "branches" doesn't really work in this context, so "fields" is proably your best bet.



OK, I give in. Fields!



TriglavNationalPark said:


> I would also translate "naloge" as "problems" rather than "tasks" (in the context of mathematics). Students typically solve "math(s) problems," not "math(s) tasks."



Hmm ... I have written a word problem (for trouble) so many times that I would like another word for this ... Is "task" wrong?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*cat* said:


> Hmm ... I have written a word problem (for trouble) so many times that I would like another word for this ... Is "task" wrong?


 
To me, the word "task" implies something longer and more complex than a math problem. However, I can't think of any goods synonyms for "problem" in this context. Does anyone else have any ideas? You may also want to try the English Only forum.


----------



## *cat*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> To me, the word "task" implies something longer and more complex than a math problem. However, I can't think of any goods synonyms for "problem" in this context. Does anyone else have any ideas? You may also want to try the English Only forum.



Well, there's one more reason for me using the word "task" ... I don't always write "mathematical tasks", sometimes is just "tasks", because I mention some other school subjects not just math.

Example: "She was very fast in solving given tasks."


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*cat* said:


> Well, there's one more reason for me using the word "task" ... I don't always write "mathematical tasks", sometimes is just "tasks", because I mention some other school subjects not just math.
> 
> Example: "She was very fast in solving given tasks."


 
As a general concept, "tasks" is fine.


----------



## *cat*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> As a general concept, "tasks" is fine.



Oh, I wanted to read that so much!  Thank you!


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*cat* said:


> Oh, I wanted to read that so much!  Thank you!


 
Glad I could help! (I should point out that I get things wrong all the time; you shouldn't trust what I say *too* much!  )


----------



## pikabu

My first choice was "domain" but checking it up in the dictionary, I would also go for "field" though it doesn't sound to me so good as "domain" would.


----------



## *cat*

pikabu said:


> My first choice was "domain" but checking it up in the dictionary, I would also go for "field" though it doesn't sound to me so good as "domain" would.



No, no, no ... field is better!


----------

